# Z4 diesel



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

Unfortunately it's only a one-off concept...

http://rumors.automobilemag.com/ger...s-bmw-z4-eco-tuned-99d-concept-car-36923.html

-Graham


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Having both an E89 Z4 and a 335d, I don't see a market for a diesel powered Z, at least in the US.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

BMWNA head mentioned in one of auto shows Diesels will be preferred in high volume cars like SUVs. My guess BMW will introduce diesels in x3, 7 series and 5 series first.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Ouch ! It costs Euro 149k. Please give me a 335d, a 535d & a 740d.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bayoucity said:


> Ouch ! It costs Euro 149k. *Please give me a 335d, a 535d & a 740d*.


Well, the 335d is already available. F10 535d should be available in a year or so. 740d may not happen. 740i may get the sh*t taxed out of it to subsidize the production and sale of 335d and 535d cars to raise the CAFE numbers.


----------

